

Filter HN - Exclude All Bitcoin Articles. Made with AngularJS - ishener
http://hn-filter.appspot.com/#preset=bitcoin

======
sz4kerto
Can you extend this with filtering all AngularJS articles as well? :)

~~~
rschmitty
[http://hn-filter.appspot.com/#preset=AngularJS](http://hn-
filter.appspot.com/#preset=AngularJS) didnt spend much time but appears to be
cookie based as this didnt work just by changing the preset in the url but
opening in a different browser seemed to have taken the filter

------
waterlesscloud
There are two bitcoin articles on the front page at the moment.

One is an explanation of the protocol.

The other is this one.

~~~
rschmitty
Where have you been the last 2 weeks?

------
ot
Safari extension from almost 3 years ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2613271](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2613271)

Clearly we didn't know what we were going into.

------
TomGullen
How do I filter all these posts complaining about bitcoin?

~~~
ceol
It's really interesting to click through the people who post these kinds of
comments and see they only ever post in Bitcoin-related threads.

Aside: How much of your savings did you dump into it?

~~~
TomGullen
10% at the time

------
shubhamjain
A quick hack made in 10 minutes.

    
    
      javascript: elements = document.getElementsByTagName("tr"); for( i = 0; i < elements.length; i++) { if( elements[i].innerHTML.match(/(bitcoin|angularJS)/i) !== null &&  elements[i].innerHTML.length < 5000) { elements[i].remove(); elements[i++].remove()}};
    

The "5000" length check is to avoid the upper nest of "tr".

~~~
lclarkmichalek
I don't think that will deal with the weekly "BTC - $x" stories, unfortunately

~~~
shubhamjain
You can add more keywords in the match function if thats what you meant.
Anything more sophisticated should be coded as an extension / userscript
rather than a bookmarklet.

------
petercooper
This mechanism would make a superb Chrome extension for the regular site. (Or,
heck, any site with long lists of links.)

~~~
Trezoid
Or better yet, a simple userscript. That way a single script could be run on
all modern browsers with a couple of small tweaks required for the big 3, and
easily installable out of the box on Opera and Safari.

~~~
dgesang
Indeed, many extension could be implemented as simple userscripts and as such
could reach a much wider audience.

~~~
petercooper
Not a bad idea in the geekier circles, but the idea of installing something
that supports userscripts and _then_ installing userscripts isn't an obvious
step for many users, whereas Google pushes Chrome apps and extensions quite
heavily as an easy thing to play with.

------
laichzeit0
So the upvote system is broken then? The users on this site upvoting the
articles to the frontpage are not upvoting articles they actually care to read
about?

~~~
DanBC
Yes, the upvote system is broken.

1) Only about 10% of HN readers have an account, thus many people do not have
any voting or flagging rights at all.

2) The difference between making the front page or not making the front page
is a few votes in a short time frame. A tiny number of people interested in a
topic can easily skew that.

3) Not enough people visit new to upvote great content, comment on good and
great content, and flag things that don't belong here.

4) Not enough people down vote comments that don't belong here.

Allowing people to filter articles makes HN a nicer place for those people.
It's concerning that they may stop flagging articles that really don't belong
here. Some of the Snowden articles were just pure political nonsense, with
heated pointless threads.

~~~
lemonberry
Point 3 struck home. I've changed my textexpander snippet to take me to newest
rather than the main page. Though I never get peeved at what is on the main
page, I now wonder what I've been missing. Thanks.

~~~
networked
Perhaps we need a user script that places the N latest /new submissions at the
top of the main news page?

------
Jagat
Here's a similar 3 year old HN submission - "Greasemoney script to exclude all
bitcoin articles"
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2551753](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2551753)

------
bayesianhorse
Observing that Hacker News is using a collaborative filter and that bitcoin
articles frequent the front page, one might be forgiven for concluding that
bitcoin articles might be popular with the audience.

~~~
MattLaroche
The audience is heterogenous though.

The poster wasn't hand-wringing and complaining "There shouldn't be Bitcoin
articles on HN", but instead took initiative and created his or her own filter
to have a HN article list closer to what he or she wanted.

------
keeran
A community built around people making money on/from tech continually whining
about content on the future of money in tech.

------
tomasien
My buddy just made this
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/unworthy/eboeobmfo...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/unworthy/eboeobmfoikaeccipmgfnagffkdjnbjp)
to do the same for Upworthy and Facebok.

It's reifying my desire to finish a Chrome extension I made a while ago that
will blog any post on any "social" websites (HN would be one) that have
certain keywords for certain periods of time.

That way, you could block live trends like "The Bachelor" you don't care
about, or permanently block mentions of things you never want to see, or just
temporarily "unfollow" someone.

I built the blocking but not the timing.

ANYWAY ENOUGH ABOUT ME this is cool. I like Bitcoin, will not use, but I'm
100% on board.

------
bernardom
Is that headline generator from last week on the loose again?

------
nslocum
if only there were a filter for all the articles glorifying Snowden.

------
bachback
It's 1994 on HN: Exclude all Web articles. Can't here it anymore.

~~~
heydenberk
This is not silly in the way that you think it is silly.

~~~
bachback
huh?

------
JustinAiken
A reverse-filter would be nice too - I'd like to see only Bitcoin articles, as
the ones posted here tend to be much more interesting than ones that hit
r/bitcoin

------
baddox
Someone should generalize this to a filter which removes articles discussing
any of the n most important technological advances of our time. Why just make
it for n=1?

------
itayadler
It's either not case insensitive or matching parts of words, as it didn't
filter this: Bitcoin?s roller-coaster ride gets wilder as Wall Street, China
climb on (arstechnica.com)

------
overgard
If only there was a filter for concern trolling.

------
PeterWhittaker
Would that I could upvote this more than once, this is clever and cool and
functional.

A nicely scratched itch. +many.

------
eof
I like how this submission filters itself

------
yashg
Please add regex filtering for "X in Y lines of Z"

------
bdcravens
Can I alter it to filter "San Francisco"?

------
salamandratech
Rage.

